# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Grass Talk Radio GTR-165 - "Jason" Meets The Inquisitor

## NewsFetcher

A new issue of Grass Talk Radio Podcast has just been published:

GrassTalkRadio.com - Episode 165

 #
*"Jason" Meets The Inquisitor
*
 #
 In this episode *you will meet "Jason"* (boo hiss!) who has been accused of multiple infractions against civil society and, in particular, reckless destruction of the good character of untold numbers of bluegrass musicians.#
 #
 As the *self-appointed* inquisitor, I brought the guilty, I mean "the accused", before the court of public opinion. Members of the jury, listen to the proceedings and draw your own conclusions. Lest I be accused of attempting to sway the jury let me only say, respectfully, to the supposed Mr. "Jason": "May The Most High have mercy on your soul. Bailiff! Take him away! The executioner awaits!"
 #

If you enjoy his *degrading insinuations*, *deliberate attacks* on innocent women and children, *scurrilous lies* regarding persons of unquestioned integrity and good character, then I encourage you to witness this vile scoundrel for yourself (If you can stomach it.) by visiting themonrover.com.
 #
_Disclaimer: The opinions expressed in this podcast and by the guest do not represent the views of anyone. All rights reserved. No purchase necessary. Must be over 18 to enter. No refunds. We reserve the right to change our minds without notice. Not responsible for dental damage due to the consumption of steel objects. This podcast is for entertainment purposes only and similarities between any fictional character and any real person was strictly coincidental.
_
 #
 If you enjoy my podcast I hope you will keep this show *going and growing* by joining "the club" over on my Patreon page. *Thank you, patrons!*

 #
 You can also support what I am doing by visiting my online store at http://www.payhip.com/bradleylaird.
 # 
 My full website is located at http://www.bradleylaird.com. There you will find free lessons, free videos, jam tracks, full descriptions of all of my books, video lessons and courses... plenty to keep you busy.


More...

----------

